# breeding shield



## The_Asa (Jan 15, 2009)

I got them to mate today, hopefully successfully.





































Still mating as I type, he looks waaay too confident for this to have been his first time


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 15, 2009)

-Asa said:


> Still mating as I type, he looks waaay too confident for this to have been his first time


Oh, don't let him fool you, Asa... he's probably just like any other guy and is playing it cool.... when inside he's really petrified! :lol: 

Great job getting them to mate! Congrats!!  Hmmm.... somehow this scenario looks familiar to me, lol.


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 15, 2009)

I have to thank hibiscusmile (Rebecca) for the male  

Does it? Hey, It's a long flat open surface, I'm not gonna let it go unused for worthy things.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know , in some societies the way he is following her, is considered stalking! yahoo!  

Oh oh! I feel a story coming on...

Yea, it was a dark night, and a dimly lite alley, she was just coming from the movies with her friends, when she turned around and they were all gone, it was just her in the alley, she was a little scared, but told herself, there was nothing to be afraid of.... so she was alone, her friends must be playing a trick on her... she hoped! She wanted to call out, but thought "I won't give them the satifaction of knowing they scared me... "May, Doris, Kristy where are you girls?" No answer. She continued down the alley, thinking I should of went down the main street, instead of this shortcut... Then all of a sudden she heard,,,, click, click, click, click and then the same again.... she moved a little faster, then the footsteps again, click click click click, she turned her head to see. What was it, maybe a mouse, no mouse had tiny feet, this sounded like a big something and it wasn't to far behind. She couldn't stand it no more, she turned to look, it was a man, and he was gaining on her......


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 15, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I don't know , in some societies the way he is following her, is considered stalking! yahoo!  Oh oh! I feel a story coming on...
> 
> Yea, it was a dark night, and a dimly lite alley, she was just coming from the movies with her friends, when she turned around and they were all gone, it was just her in the alley, she was a little scared, but told herself, there was nothing to be afraid of.... so she was alone, her friends must be playing a trick on her... she hoped! She wanted to call out, but thought "I won't give them the satifaction of knowing they scared me... "May, Doris, Kristy where are you girls?" No answer. She continued down the alley, thinking I should of went down the main street, instead of this shortcut... Then all of a sudden she heard,,,, click, click, click, click and then the same again.... she moved a little faster, then the footsteps again, click click click click, she turned her head to see. What was it, maybe a mouse, no mouse had tiny feet, this sounded like a big something and it wasn't to far behind. She couldn't stand it no more, she turned to look, it was a man, and he was gaining on her......


 :lol: :lol:

Great story :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jan 15, 2009)

Keep up the writing


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I don't know , in some societies the way he is following her, is considered stalking! yahoo!  Oh oh! I feel a story coming on...
> 
> Yea, it was a dark night, and a dimly lite alley, she was just coming from the movies with her friends, when she turned around and they were all gone, it was just her in the alley, she was a little scared, but told herself, there was nothing to be afraid of.... so she was alone, her friends must be playing a trick on her... she hoped! She wanted to call out, but thought "I won't give them the satifaction of knowing they scared me... "May, Doris, Kristy where are you girls?" No answer. She continued down the alley, thinking I should of went down the main street, instead of this shortcut... Then all of a sudden she heard,,,, click, click, click, click and then the same again.... she moved a little faster, then the footsteps again, click click click click, she turned her head to see. What was it, maybe a mouse, no mouse had tiny feet, this sounded like a big something and it wasn't to far behind. She couldn't stand it no more, she turned to look, it was a man, and he was gaining on her......


As she broke into a run, her heart almost leaped out of her chest when he suddenly matched her pace and grabbed her by the arm. "Please..." she cried. Out of breath, he said, "Maam... you forgot something!" He was the movie steward, holding a package out to her. It was the spermatophore her lover had given her last night, a token of his passion. She had not let go of it ever since, and had clenched it under her coat, like a secret deep within the core of her body. But it must have fallen out when she got up to leave the cinema. "Oh... thank you," she breathed. She accepted the package from his hands. It felt lighter than it did before. And as he turned to go back down the street to the cinema, she breathed a sigh of relief... and started eating it.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 16, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 16, 2009)

Just then she was near the light post, She turned again to see how close he was, all of a sudden, she heard her name, Shelia, Shelia my love, could it be? Was it possible? It was! Her MIA husband, lost over seas thought to be dead, or worse. She turned and he drew her into his arms, Shelia, Shelia, I have returned... Grant, we thought you were dead, never to be seen again! And well as u can see from the pics, the story ends happily ever after until of course Asa decides to post a pic where his head is gone, and then it will read..... to be  continued!


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2009)

Good job. Looks exactly how I do it. They will be together for hours. Best to leave them out so he can just fly away. Can be hard to find him but at least he will be alive.


----------



## Dinora (Jan 16, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Just then she was near the light post, She turned again to see how close he was, all of a sudden, she heard her name, Shelia, Shelia my love, could it be? Was it possible? It was! Her MIA husband, lost over seas thought to be dead, or worse. She turned and he drew her into his arms, Shelia, Shelia, I have returned... Grant, we thought you were dead, never to be seen again! And well as u can see from the pics, the story ends happily ever after until of course Asa decides to post a pic where his head is gone, and then it will read..... to be  continued!


 :blink: ok, I'm confused. Is the one she mated with her MIA husband or does she need a teeny scarlet letter on her wings?

*grabs popcorn waiting for the story to continue*


----------



## Dinora (Jan 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> Good job. Looks exactly how I do it. They will be together for hours. Best to leave them out so he can just fly away. Can be hard to find him but at least he will be alive.


Just like a man - looking for a quick exit afterwards! :angry: 

LOL to tell the truth, I've done the same myself!!!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 16, 2009)

So, we are waiting for the "to be continued" now? :angry: Lets hear some more!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2009)

Dinora said:


> Just like a man - looking for a quick exit afterwards! :angry: LOL to tell the truth, I've done the same myself!!!


 :lol: Omg Dinora, I love it!!! Thanks for making me actually laugh out loud at a post. Hmmm... I guess we've got several things in common.


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> Good job. Looks exactly how I do it. They will be together for hours. Best to leave them out so he can just fly away. Can be hard to find him but at least he will be alive.


Thanks, well, I have seen your guide


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 16, 2009)

:blink: ok, I'm confused. Is the one she mated with her MIA husband or does she need a teeny scarlet letter on her wings?

*grabs popcorn waiting for the story to continue*

Well until Asa informs us not much of a story to go on.....

but heres for the interlude... or as u youngsters know it a commercial trailer...

NEXT, what will happen, will Grant be a happy husband , a good father, or will he still be considered MIA?

Stayed tuned to see... :huh:


----------



## matt020593 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wicked shields mate. Going to have to try this species sometime.

You guys have too much spare time hahaha.


----------



## Dinora (Jan 16, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> :lol: Omg Dinora, I love it!!! Thanks for making me actually laugh out loud at a post. Hmmm... I guess we've got several things in common.


Yeah... especially if that night I had chosen for beauty with out actually having a conversation first, and then they wanna "hold you and talk after" and then you find out just what their intelligence level is...

This was back during my single years, mind you, but still not so long ago that I don't remember just how dumb the pretty ones can be *shudder*

LOL - I've said too much, I fear!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 16, 2009)

to much time, me thinks not! Only took a minute or two to type that....  And best of all you enjoyed it!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 16, 2009)

I wonder if I'm one of those dumb and pretty ones you are talking about. But I like to sleep, not into the cuddle.


----------



## Dinora (Jan 16, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I wonder if I'm one of those dumb and pretty ones you are talking about. But I like to sleep, not into the cuddle.


Orly?!! Revmdn is pretty AND loves mantids?!

I think you should post a picture! Do eet! Do eet now!

LOL


----------



## revmdn (Jan 16, 2009)

One of these days I will post a photo, I just don't want to break to many hearts


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 18, 2009)

So Asa, how is our male? We are all waiting on the update so we can finish our story!


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I suppose you guys can have some Romeo, Juliet references =P, the male is alive and well. They're in the same cage, separated by a barrier. That should be plenty info :lol:


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice mantis you have there, and yes keep us updated...


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 25, 2009)

hmm...too bad, one the second mating the female must've been hungrier. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 25, 2009)

-Asa said:


> hmm...too bad, one the second mating the female must've been hungrier. &lt;_&lt;


Ooops... oh no... did she munch him? :mellow:


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 26, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Ooops... oh no... did she munch him? :mellow:


she left half a wing, a raptorial arm and a leg...I have NO clue why she was that hungry... :huh:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 27, 2009)

-Asa said:


> she left half a wing, a raptorial arm and a leg...I have NO clue why she was that hungry... :huh:


Awww... bad luck, Asa. Well, at least he fulfilled his manly duty... and probably was enjoying himself, at least towards the end.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 28, 2009)

-Asa said:


> hmm...too bad, one the second mating the female must've been hungrier. &lt;_&lt;


So our saga continues: sorry I had no time to write this week.

Shelia was very happy to see Grant again, after all the mourning she went thru thinking he was lost forever, well sometimes she thought she was losing her mind. But now he was back everything would be alright, but laying next to him while he slept, her mind was whirling back to when she first heard he was missing. Her friends tried to comfort her, but to no avail. She spent many days and nights alone, not answering the phone, not going to work, not even eating....

Well no sense going over the past, this was a new day, she couldn't wait to call the girls and tell them what happened, so she got up and went to the phone to call May. May answered the phone and Shelia told her Grant was back and wanted to know where she went last night while walking home from the theater? She could of welcomed him back if she would of stayed around. May asked her "what do you mean? Where did I go? I never went to the theater last night!

To be continued....


----------



## revmdn (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't wait to see how you incorporate mate eating into this story.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 28, 2009)

ah! its gonna be good. I bet katnapper knows!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 28, 2009)

Come on now ladies, don't leave me hanging.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 28, 2009)

ummm,. tonight will be soon enough, u must hold on!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll try


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 28, 2009)

Shelia argued with May that of course they went to the theater together and Kristy and Doris was there with them. May said, Shelia, is this some kind of joke? You know Kristy is dead, along with Grant! I don't think this is funny Shelia, you haven't talked to me since Kristy was found dead and for you to call now... well it really hurts!. May hung up on Shelia. Shelia sat back and thought to herself, what is wrong with her? What did she mean Kristy was dead. Why did she say they were not with her last night at the theater? Shelia was tired, it had been a long night. What with Grant showing up and coming home with her. As she sat there, she felt like she was drifting off.... Was she dreaming? She seemed to see Kristy in front of her, with her head missing.... What did it mean? Where was Kristy's head? No, it wasn't Kristy she saw. It was Grant, Grant with his head missing and someone screaming behind her!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 28, 2009)

Oooh, a murder mystery!


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 28, 2009)

You're gonna give me nightmares, Rebecca


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 29, 2009)

I am just the messanger, don't shoot me! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 24, 2009)

Grant with his head missing and someone screaming behind her! Surely she was dreaming, a nightmare, it must be, she shook her head and almost jumped out of her skin, Grant was standing over her, shaking her and calling her name... Shelia, wake up! Shelia looked at him and said "Grant it is true, I thought I dreamed you were alive, but it is real, your here. Yes Darling and I will never leave you again.

After breakfast, Grant wanted to go around and visit their old friends, he had came in on the night train last night and no one as of yet knew he was here, much less alive. All of a sudden Shelia felt a chill go up her spine. She was thinking all during breakfast about the insurance money she had received from the policy they had on him before he went overseas. It was enough money that she really never had to work again, they had planned on having thousand of kids and he wanted to make sure she never had to worry about anything if something had happened to him. Odd, something did happen and she had the money all to herself, she had wanted to start a family right off, being that she was an only child, her parents never had any others. They had both died suddenly during a bad storm. She was left in the care of her aunt, her aunt Lika... Lika, just saying her name made Shelia frown and start waving her arms around in front of her, like to ward off the evil her name brought forth. But Grant was asking her again


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 24, 2009)

Grant with his head missing and someone screaming behind her! Surely she was dreaming, a nightmare, it must be, she shook her head and almost jumped out of her skin, Grant was standing over her, shaking her and calling her name... Shelia, wake up! Shelia looked at him and said "Grant it is true, I thought I dreamed you were alive, but it is real, your here. Yes Darling and I will never leave you again.

After breakfast, Grant wanted to go around and visit their old friends, he had came in on the night train last night and no one as of yet knew he was here, much less alive. All of a sudden Shelia felt a chill go up her spine. She was thinking all during breakfast about the insurance money she had received from the policy they had on him before he went overseas. It was enough money that she really never had to work again, they had planned on having thousand of kids and he wanted to make sure she never had to worry about anything if something had happened to him. Odd, something did happen and she had the money all to herself, she had wanted to start a family right off, being that she was an only child, her parents never had any others. They had both died suddenly during a bad storm. She was left in the care of her aunt, her aunt Lika... Lika, just saying her name made Shelia frown and start waving her arms around in front of her, like to ward off the evil her name brought forth. But Grant was asking her again about going around town, Shelia, said " oh Grant" can't we just stay in today alone together, she tilted her head slightly while saying it with a slant to her eyes, she remembered Grant was always butter when she looked at him that way. Well, since you put it that way......


----------



## revmdn (Feb 24, 2009)

About time


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2009)

I just couldn't forget about Grant and Shelia!


----------

